# Champion der Naaru



## ~Healer~ (16. November 2007)

Hallo...
Ich wollt mal fragen wo es die Prequest gibt? Jemand sagte mir, dass man die Quest in der mitte von Shattrath annehmen kann, aber da kann ich keine Quest annehmen. Was muss ich denn sonst noch machen?

Danke schonmal im Voraus.

MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (16. November 2007)

jo, das ist doch die pre q für ssc, oder? ich habe die schon vor dem patch gemacht, kann den titel aber nicht einblenden - weiss jemand, ob das so beabsichtigt war? fände ich ned so nett^^


----------



## Antika-Madmortem (16. November 2007)

Die Questreihe heißt: Die Prüfung der Naruu (3 Heroic Quests + 1 Raid Quest)

beginnt tatsächlich bei Ad'al in der Mitte von Schattrath.

Kannste aber nicht direkt annehmen wenn du 70 bist. da muss man noch n bestimmten ruf für haben oder bestimmte quests abgeschlossen haben.

kannst ja hier auf buffed einfach mal nach der questreihe suchen

Hmm also ssc pre quest is eigentlich das aus sklaven hc oder? die prüfung der naruu ist glaub ich unabhängig


----------



## Lucoire (16. November 2007)

Das ist der Titel für die Leute, die die SSC- und The-Eye-Vorquest fertig haben...
SSC-Vorquest fängt in Sklaven-Hero an und für The-Eye-Vorquest muss man die Questreihe "Litanei der Verdammnis" gemacht haben


----------



## Kujon (16. November 2007)

stimmt, danke, habs grad verwechselt - die habe ich noch nicht alle beendet...

thx fürs feedback


----------



## ink0gnito (16. November 2007)

champion der naaru, haben nur die leute, die, die pre q's VOR dem 2.3 gemacht haben, also Kara, The eye usw.
Ist jetzt also nich mehr drin^^


----------



## theonlyking (16. November 2007)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Ist jetzt also nich mehr drin^^



http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...=1&sid=1#15

http://www.wowwiki.com/Champion_of_the_Naaru


----------



## Sune111 (16. November 2007)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> champion der naaru, haben nur die leute, die, die pre q's VOR dem 2.3 gemacht haben, also Kara, The eye usw.
> Ist jetzt also nich mehr drin^^





Bist Du dir da 100%ig sicher? Ich mein, die Questreihe gibt es noch und der Titel wurde ja auch erst nach Abschaffung der Zugangsvorraussetzungen eingeführt......wäre doch mehr als ungerecht, wenn jemand, der jetzt die gleiche Leistung erbringt, wie ein Anderer von ihm, nicht die gleiche Belohnung erhält....

Kann mich auch irren.....war halt nur son gedanke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bogus666 (16. November 2007)

Sune111 schrieb:


> Bist Du dir da 100%ig sicher? Ich mein, die Questreihe gibt es noch und der Titel wurde ja auch erst nach Abschaffung der Zugangsvorraussetzungen eingeführt......wäre doch mehr als ungerecht, wenn jemand, der jetzt die gleiche Leistung erbringt, wie ein Anderer von ihm, nicht die gleiche Belohnung erhält....
> 
> Kann mich auch irren.....war halt nur son gedanke
> 
> ...



ink0gnito liegt da falsch, wie es schon theonlyking mit den beiden Links dargestellt hat.

Zitat aus wowwiki.com:



> The title of Champion of the Naaru is obtainable as of Patch 2.3.0 to players who complete, or have completed, the quest to obtain the Tempest Key.


----------



## ~Healer~ (16. November 2007)

Also wie ich jetzt erfahren habe, ist der Titel noch zu kriegen und die Quest fängt in der Mitte von Shattrath an. Soll heissen es fehlt mir bei einer Fraktion Ruf? Aber Wo?


----------



## theonlyking (16. November 2007)

The Eye - Attunement

soweit ich weiss, musst du die Questreihe "Cipher of Damnation" in Shadowmoon Valley abschließen. Danach gibt dir Khadgar in Shattrath drei neue Quests für die du 4 Ini's auf heroischem Schwierigkeitsgrad abschließen musst. Dann noch Magtheridon töten und fertig ist das Attunement.

Den Quest für SSC bekommst du in den Slave Pens auf Heroic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Healer~ (16. November 2007)

bitte auf deutsch ^^


----------



## theonlyking (16. November 2007)

du kannst bei buffed auch nach den englischen begriffen suchen...


----------



## Tschazera (16. November 2007)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> champion der naaru, haben nur die leute, die, die pre q's VOR dem 2.3 gemacht haben, also Kara, The eye usw.
> Ist jetzt also nich mehr drin^^


Nein! Stimmt nicht! Vollkommen falsch! Den Titel bekommt man wenn man mit dem Level70 die beiden Vorquests gemacht hat. Egal wann, man muss aber Level 70 sein. Der Titel kam mit 2.3 hinzu und jedermann kann ihn bekommen. Man muss halt nur die 2 Vorquests machen.

The Eye Vorquest beginnt in Wildhammerfeste/Schattenmond bei nem NPC. Bei der Quest(Keine Ahnung wie die heißt) musst du zu einem NPC bei Guldan's Hand. Dann musste solche Geisteressenzen sammeln.

SSC Vorquest bekommt man von einem Zerschlagen Draenei in Sklavenunterkünft Heroic.


----------



## ~Healer~ (16. November 2007)

Ich mache grade 3 Quests: Die Prüfung der Naaru: Erbarmen, Die Prüfung der Naaru: Stärke, Die Prüfung der Naaru: Zuverlässigkeit.
Haben die damit nichts zu tun? Kann ja nicht, wenn man nur die SSC- und The Eye Quest machen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veneficus (17. November 2007)

Healer, wenn du diese 3 "Prüfungen der Naaru" erfolgreich absolviert hast, bekommst du die Quest "Prüfung der Naaru: Magtheridon", für die Magtheridon gekillt werden muss. Wenn du das dann auch noch geschafft hast, bekommst du den Titel "Champion der Naaru". Früher gabs stattdessen den Zugang zur 25er-Ini "Festung der Stürme". 

Nachzulesen ist das hier: http://www.wowwiki.com/Tempest_Key_Guide

Grüße

Vene


----------



## Ixchel (17. November 2007)

Mir fehlen nur noch die Heroic und Raid Quests.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (20. November 2007)

ja is so mann muss im schattenmondtal die qsreihe "Littanei der Verdammnis" machen dann bekommt man nen  Brief von kadghar der startet ne qs das man mit adal reden muss und der gibt einem dann eben die 3 "Prüfung der Naaru" qs ("Prüfung der Naaru: Erbarmen; Prüfung der Naaru: Zuverlässigkeit; Prüfung der Naaru: Stärke") danach muss man magtheridon killen und du hast den Titel! Die drei Prüfung der Naaru qs sind aba nur für heroische dungeons!

MFG Dragonsdeath


----------



## Xador-->Todeskrallen (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich bestätige nochmal das, was die Leutchen so schreiben.

Nachdem man die Vorquests gemacht hat, also 

a) aus Sklavenunterkünfte heroisch: Schrecken der Nacht und Gruul töten
b) Prüfungen der Naaru: Vorquest, dann 1) Murmur töten 2) Dampfkammer endboss töten und 3) Arkatraz endboss töten: Dann noch Maghteridon töten.

Wenn man die Quest abgibt, muss man erst WoW restarten und der Titel ist im Charackter Bildschirm verfügbar

*Titel bekommen am _*19.12.07**_


----------



## Nikigoestoimba (23. Dezember 2007)

Kurz und Knapp, Man kann den Tietel noch bekommen ? Ja [ ]  Nein [ ]

Ich habe die Quest  aus Karazhan  mit Nightbane Kill und Gruul Kill fertig und 2 der 3 Hero quest nur noch Arkatraz fehlt, wenn ich diese jetzt habe muss ich Magteridon  Killen und bekommen noch den Tietel ?


----------



## Ikku (23. Dezember 2007)

Nikigoestoimba schrieb:


> Kurz und Knapp, Man kann den Tietel noch bekommen ? Ja [ ]  Nein [ ]
> 
> Ich habe die Quest  aus Karazhan  mit Nightbane Kill und Gruul Kill fertig und 2 der 3 Hero quest nur noch Arkatraz fehlt, wenn ich diese jetzt habe muss ich Magteridon  Killen und bekommen noch den Tietel ?




Ja, man kann den Titel noch bekommen, ich hab ihn letzte Woche bekommen, also "lange" nach 2.3

Und ja, du musst dann nur noch Maggi killen, reloggen und du kannst dir den Titel einstellen ^^ bzw. er ist dann da und du kannst ihn ausmachen xD


----------



## holyherner (30. April 2008)

So,jetzt hab ich aber auch noch mal eine frage dazu! ich hab die questreihe "Litanei der Verdammnis" abgeschlossen,die endet ja wieder bei ornok,und man kann sich dann nen item aussuchen! -nur,wie geht es jetzt weiter? Ich habe weder einen Brief,noch eine Quest bei adal bekommen! Bnekomm ich den brief/das quest erst wenn ich "knüppel von Kardesch" abgeschlossen hab? also das wo man das erdensiegel von gruul und das andere siegel von schrecken der nacht braucht?
Vielen dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (30. April 2008)

holyherner schrieb:


> So,jetzt hab ich aber auch noch mal eine frage dazu! ich hab die questreihe "Litanei der Verdammnis" abgeschlossen,die endet ja wieder bei ornok,und man kann sich dann nen item aussuchen! -nur,wie geht es jetzt weiter? Ich habe weder einen Brief,noch eine Quest bei adal bekommen! Bnekomm ich den brief/das quest erst wenn ich "knüppel von Kardesch" abgeschlossen hab? also das wo man das erdensiegel von gruul und das andere siegel von schrecken der nacht braucht?
> Vielen dank für eure Hilfe!



http://www.rpguides.de/wow/solve.php?attunement_id=3845

das ist der link für die quests, die im schattenmodtal beginnen/weitergehen... whatever.

hm, du müsstest normalerweise zu Khadgar geschickt werden. die questitems für ssc sammelst du im vorbeigehen bei gruul und nightbane ein. war zumindist bei mir so. es ist eigentlich egal, was man zuerst macht.


----------



## Senzuality (30. April 2008)

holyherner schrieb:


> So,jetzt hab ich aber auch noch mal eine frage dazu! ich hab die questreihe "Litanei der Verdammnis" abgeschlossen,die endet ja wieder bei ornok,und man kann sich dann nen item aussuchen! -nur,wie geht es jetzt weiter? Ich habe weder einen Brief,noch eine Quest bei adal bekommen! Bnekomm ich den brief/das quest erst wenn ich "knüppel von Kardesch" abgeschlossen hab? also das wo man das erdensiegel von gruul und das andere siegel von schrecken der nacht braucht?
> Vielen dank für eure Hilfe!



Erst nach 2.3 70 geworden?


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (30. April 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> http://www.rpguides.de/wow/solve.php?attunement_id=3845
> 
> das ist der link für die quests, die im schattenmodtal beginnen/weitergehen... whatever.
> 
> hm, du müsstest normalerweise zu Khadgar geschickt werden. die questitems für ssc sammelst du im vorbeigehen bei gruul und nightbane ein. war zumindist bei mir so. es ist eigentlich egal, was man zuerst macht.



Es is egal, welche Serie man zuerst macht. 
Wie schon erwähnt ist die Bedingung der Sieg über den Ragnarosbruder im Schattenmondtal für die Prüfung der Naaru.
Die Bedingung für den Schlangeschrein ist die Questannahme in Sklavenunterkünfte heroisch und natürlich deren Abgabe. Und die wird oft übersehen, also dann nach dem frustrierten Staunen zuletzt gemacht.


----------



## likoria (3. Oktober 2008)

Hi, heisst das jetzt das man die q für ssc pre machen muss und dann die qs von adal?
Weil ich hba jetzt die 3 heros gemacht und maghteridon gekillt habe aber keinen titel..schreckende r nacht hbae ich schon gekillt dh ihc muss jetzt noch gruul killn um den titel zu bekommen?


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (3. Oktober 2008)

genau ; )


----------



## Lanyx (4. Oktober 2008)

Habe eben mit meiner schattenpriesterin die questreihe im schattenmondtal abgeshclossen kann nun auch die prüfungen anehmen ohne die ssc pre :/


----------



## peddy3008 (30. Oktober 2008)

Huhu

ein freund von mir hat gestern die questreihe der naaru fertig bekommen und hat immer noch nicht den titel bekommen.kann es sein das man den nun nicht mehr bekommt?
das wäre doch ziemlich unfair denke ich nur weil man vielleicht ein wenig länger gebraucht hat um eine grp
zu finden für gruul und maggie etwa?????

lg peddy


----------



## Sailem (30. Oktober 2008)

was wolt ihr den mit dem titel ich hab " Hand von Adal " is doch viel cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derkochx (30. Oktober 2008)

2.6 F: Werden mit Patch 3.0.2 einige Dinge wie Naxxramas, das Zul Aman Bärenmount und diverse Titel nicht mehr erreichbar sein?

2.6 A: Die folgenden Dinge werden mit Patch 3.0.2 aus WoW entfernt:

    * Atiesh Questreihe
    * Bären-Mount Drop aus der Zul'Aman Kiste (diese Kiste wird die gleichen Ringe wie die dritte Kiste enthalten)
    * Onyxia Zugansquest
    * Naxxramas Level 60 Version
    * Gegenstände, die die Reitgeschwindigkeit erhöhen
    * T4 und T5 Titel (Champion der Naaru und Hand von A'dal) können nicht mehr erlangt werden


----------



## lord just (30. Oktober 2008)

peddy3008 schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> ein freund von mir hat gestern die questreihe der naaru fertig bekommen und hat immer noch nicht den titel bekommen.kann es sein das man den nun nicht mehr bekommt?
> das wäre doch ziemlich unfair denke ich nur weil man vielleicht ein wenig länger gebraucht hat um eine grp
> ...




naja es stand doch schon hier auf buffed und auf allen anderen seiten die sich mit wow befassen und sogar in den patchnotes zu patch 3.0, dass man den titel nicht mehr bekommen kann (ausser man hat die letzte quest vor dem patch angenommen).


----------



## oens (30. Oktober 2008)

derkochx schrieb:


> 2.6 F: Werden mit Patch 3.0.2 einige Dinge wie Naxxramas, das Zul Aman Bärenmount und diverse Titel nicht mehr erreichbar sein?
> 
> 2.6 A: Die folgenden Dinge werden mit Patch 3.0.2 aus WoW entfernt:
> 
> ...




soweit richtig...nur ist nicht alles umgesetzt worden...gegenstände die die reitgeschwindigkeit erhöhen sind immernoch im spiel (zumindest habe ich noch meine reitgerte und beim anderen char die mithrilsporen). desweiteren ist es immernoch möglich den titel "Hand von Adal" zu erlangen (wird meiner meinung nach aber spätestens mit dem addon den selben weg gehen wie "Champion der Naaru" und ebenfalls nichtmehr zu bekommen sein)


----------



## Cyrioz (30. Oktober 2008)

Die genialste Übersicht der ganzen Questreihe findet ihr hier:
http://my.buffed.de/user/235372/blog/view/2803149

Der Titel ist seit dem letzten Patch leider nicht mehr erhältlich, die Questreihe nach wie vor verfügbar.


----------



## RazZerrR (30. Oktober 2008)

ich glaube schon das du den in der mitte von shatt bei A´dal annehmen kannst allerdings sind glaube ich vorquests und ruf die vottaussetzung für die quest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gähn1 (30. Oktober 2008)

Habe eben nen GM gefragt... der meinte das man den titel nicht mehr bekommen könne -.-

außer man hat die quest abgeschlossen und noch nicht abgegeben^^

lg


----------



## Avane x.X (30. Oktober 2008)

Es war mal die Pre für SSC aber das ist ganz ganz lange her ;O

Die Quest kannst du übrigens im Schattenmondtal annehmen beim Altar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Den Rang wirst du aber nicht mehr bekommen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazZerrR (30. Oktober 2008)

schade das es den rang nicht mehr gibt =(


----------



## tony90 (30. Oktober 2008)

jeder der behauptet champion der naaru kann man nich mehr werdne lügt
bin champion der naaru seit letzter woche
weil ich maggi erst nach patch 3.0 konnte
und den titel kann man auch einblenden
man kann den titel auch mit wotlk noch erreichen
solang man auf lvl 70 bleibt
mit lvl 71 is dann nich mehr möglich!


----------



## Deadwool (31. Oktober 2008)

Heute hat wieder einer aus meiner Gilde die Hand von A'dal Quest gemacht und den Titel bekommen. Also wenn Blizz es tatsächlich unterbinden wollte ist wohl etwas schief gegangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derrty (31. Oktober 2008)

Lucoire schrieb:


> Das ist der Titel für die Leute, die die SSC- und The-Eye-Vorquest fertig haben...
> SSC-Vorquest fängt in Sklaven-Hero an und für The-Eye-Vorquest muss man die Questreihe "Litanei der Verdammnis" gemacht haben



lol hat 8 70er wenns stimmt und will protzen indem wer english schreibt und dann schreibt er The Eye xD
im englishen heisst es Templest keep ^^


----------



## Anatheril (31. Oktober 2008)

hello_moto_15 schrieb:


> lol hat 8 70er wenns stimmt und will protzen indem wer english schreibt und dann schreibt er The Eye xD
> im englishen heisst es Templest keep ^^



es heißt Tempest Keep: The Eye  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
von daher ist er schon richtig^^


----------

